# Eco-Complete cleaning



## ZJG MoparMan (Mar 6, 2010)

What is the best was to clean eco-complete? I have a probem with brown and green trash settling on the bottom of the tank. It is very hard to gravel vac it off because the vacum sucks up the eco-complete too. Is there a fish I could put in there to help with this? or what would you reccomend?


----------



## GregBox (Feb 11, 2010)

I have the same problem with my tank, with the black eco complete. I recommend that you take your gravel vac or cyphon and hold it about two inches from the surface of the eco complete, then make circles to stir the dust and "trash" and it will make the bottom of the tank clean.


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

Another way is to hold the gravel vac at an angle. One edge can touch the EC, and stir up the debris, but since it is at a slant it will not pick up the EC. 

Another way is to hold your hand wrapped around the outlet tube, and pinch it off to slow the water flow when the siphon gets half full of EC.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Amano shrimp and Malaysian Trumpet Snails do most of my vacuuming for me. The plants do the rest. roud:


----------



## GregBox (Feb 11, 2010)

Your lucky last time I tried a shrimp cleaner crew my keyhole's and betta ate them...


----------



## HypnoticAquatic (Feb 17, 2010)

if u have a good filter u could just add a powerhead or a wave maker to create movement on the bottom and let the filter do its job. or if u do use a gravelvac just dump into a 5g bucket and when u dump it dont tip all way so u catch what substrate u sucked up, just like panning for gold.


----------



## smackpixi (Feb 14, 2009)

get a smaller gravel vac.


----------

